# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Link και wifi internet στο χωριό μου.

## ntrits

> Title: *Link και wifi internet στο χωριό μου.*
> Post by: *tsatasos* on *11:36 13/11/2009* Καλημέρα σε όλους.
> 
> Το χωριό μου βρίσκεται λίγο έξω από το Μεσολόγγι σε υψόμετρο 300-350m.
> Εδώ και καιρό υπήρχε ένα θέμα με το πως θα έχουν πρόσβαση στο internet.
> Οι κυρίως ενδιαφερόμενοι είναι 3.
> 
> Λόγω δουλειάς, άρχισα σιγά σιγά να ασχολούμαι με το θέμα για να τους φτιάξω.
> Στην αρχή σκέφτηκα να βάλω δορυφορικό internet αλλά πήγαινε ακριβά και με περιορισμούς.
> ...


.

----------


## tsatasos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Επαναφέρω το θέμα ύστερα από κάποιες αλλαγές που έχω κάνει.

Το ασύρματο δίκτυο αυτή τη στιγμή έχει ως εξής;

1. Μεσολόγγι (AP) - Κάτω Ρέτσινα (Station + AP) - 5.3km link στα 5GHz
2. Μεσολόγγι (AP) - Άγ. Θωμάς (Station) - Παίρνει από την omni και είναι στα 3.2km

Ααναλυτικά ο εξοπλισμός:

1. Μεσολόγγι:
Access Point 5 & 2.4GHz (DSL 2Mbit)
- Draytek Vigor 2820
- MikroTik RB/433AH Routerboard
- Wistron CM9 Neweb Atheros 802.11a/b/g (x3)
- RF Elements Grid32-5Gv2 5.4GHz-5.7GHz, 32dBi Grid Dish N-Female connector
- TP-Link TL-ANT2412D 12dBi 2.4GHz Vertical OMNI
- PoE 18V-1.6A
- UPS Eaton 600VA Line Interactive



2. Κάτω Ρέτσινα
Station 5GHz & Access Point 2.4GHz
- MikroTik RB/433AH Routerboard
- Wistron CM9 Neweb Atheros 802.11a/b/g (x3)
- Πιάτο 80x90 + Feeder 5GHz Interline
- TP-Link TL-ANT2412D 12dBi 2.4GHz Vertical OMNI
- PoE 24V-1.2A



3. Άγιος Θωμάς
Station 2.4GHz
- Bullet2, 802.11b/g AP-CPE
- TL-ANT2424B 24dBi 2.4GHz Die Cast Grid, N-Female connector
- PoE 18V-0.8A



Ερωτήσεις - Παρατηρήσεις.
Το κακό είναι ότι σε όλα τα ράδιο έχω βάλει την ισχύ στα 10dBm για να έχω ικανοιποιητικό σήμα.

Στις omni που είναι 12dBi είμαι οκ, αλλά στις Grid και στο πιάτο ξεπερνάω πολύ το όριο (30 και 20dB EIRP για 5 και 2.4GHz αντίστοιχα).

1. Στο link Μεσολόγγι - Ρέτσινα αν βάλω 0dBm, που τόσο νομίζω ότι πρέπει να έχω κανονικά, αφού έχω 32dBi κεραίες, έχω σήμα -85dB, ενώ με 10dBm πάει στα -70dB.

2. Ο Αγ. Θωμάς παίρνει από την Omni στο Μεσολόγγι (3.2χλμ) και αυτό δεν μου αρέσει τόσο. Όπως είναι τώρα έχω στην omni 10dBm, που είναι οκ, αλλά στο Bullet 2 10dBm που ξεπερνάει πολύ το όριο 20dB EIRP και παίρνω σήμα -75dB. Θα προτιμούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω και το 3ο if του mt και να κάνω κατευθυντικό link στα 5GHz.

Το κακό είναι ότι το σπίτι στο Μεσολόγγι βρίσκεται λίγο χαμηλότερα από το επίπεδο και έχει δέντρα γύρω του. Οπότε και με τα Ρέτσινα και με τον Άγιο Θωμά έχω αυτά τα δέντρα εμπόδιο και αναγκάζομαι να σηκώνω την ισχύ παραπάνω απόσο πρέπει.

Ανεβάζοντας τον ιστό λίγο ακόμα και αλλάζοντας την κάτω Grid με πιάτο, όπως επίσης προσθέτοντας πιάτο για κατευθυντικό link με Άγιο Θωμα, πιστεύω ότι θα έριχνα την ισχύ, αλλά και θα είχα καλύτερο σήμα.

3. Με την 2Mbit γραμμή που έχω τώρα παίζει πολύ καλά το internet χωρίς διακοπές. Επειδή κάποια στιγμή όμως θέλω να αναβαθμίσω τη γραμμή ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν θα είναι και πάλι σταθερή και πόσο μπορεί να πάει δεδομένου ότι έχω SNR Margin 26dB και Loop Attenuation 41dB. Πιο πολύ βασικά με ενδιαφέρει να μην κόβετε, γιατί έχω δει ότι σε γραμμές με πολύ θόρυβο καλύτερα να μπαίνει μια μικρότερη ταχύτητα παρά μεγαλύτερη γιατί μπορεί να κάνει διακοπές.

Να πω ακόμα ότι το Vigor έχει και 2η WAN για load balancing οπότε υπάρχει κάποια στιγμή το ενδεχόμενο να βάλω και 2η dsl.

Εσείς παιδιά τι λέτε για το όλο setup?
Περιμένω σχόλια και παρατηρήσεις.

ΥΣ: Η πλάκα είναι ότι έχω δώσει ως τώρα 1200€ για τον εξοπλισμό και 32€ τον μήνα για την γραμμή για να έχουν internet άλλοι και άντε να μου έχουν δώσει κανά 150αρι...

Edit:

Σήμερα δοκίμασα κι άλλες συχνότητες εκτός από την 5500 που είχα και ενώ στις πιο πολλές είχα το ίδιο ή και χειρότερο σήμα, στην 5700 (τελευταία) είχα 1-2dB καλύτερο σήμα, 8-9dB καλύτερο SNR και πολύ λίγο χειρότερο CCQ, οπότε το άφησα στην 5700.

Το περίεργο που παρατήρησα σε μερικές συχνότητες είναι να χειροτερεύει το Rx Signal Strength (από -70dB σε -73dB) και ταυτόχρονα να βελτιώνεται το Tx (από -70dB σε -67dB). Πως εξηγείται αυτό ρε παιδιά?

Εν τω μεταξύ είχα την εντύπωση ότι στις χαμηλές συχνότητες έχουμε καλύτερο σήμα από τις ψηλές, αφού η χαμηλή πάει πιο μακρυά, αλλά τελικά στην περίπτωσή μου καλύτερο σήμα είχα στην πιο ψηλή συχνότητα.

Και κάτι τελευταίο, όπως είμαι αυτή τη στιγμή, ενώ την ημέρα έχω σήμα γύρω στα -67db το βράδυ πάει στα -69db. Πως εξηγείται αυτό ρε παιδιά?

Συγγνώμη, που σας ζάλισα με τις ερωτήσεις, αλλά θέλω να το φτιάξω όσο πιο σωστά γίνεται.

----------


## christopher

> ΥΣ: Η πλάκα είναι ότι έχω δώσει ως τώρα 1200€ για τον εξοπλισμό και 32€ τον μήνα για την γραμμή για να έχουν internet άλλοι και άντε να μου έχουν δώσει κανά 150αρι...


Γκούχ,γκουχ....πουλάς ιντερνετ ή ............"μοιράζεστε τα έξοδα" ;;;;;;;;



> Το περίεργο που παρατήρησα σε μερικές συχνότητες είναι να χειροτερεύει το Rx Signal Strength (από -70dB σε -73dB) και ταυτόχρονα να βελτιώνεται το Tx (από -70dB σε -67dB). Πως εξηγείται αυτό ρε παιδιά?
> 
> Εν τω μεταξύ είχα την εντύπωση ότι στις χαμηλές συχνότητες έχουμε καλύτερο σήμα από τις ψηλές, αφού η χαμηλή πάει πιο μακρυά, αλλά τελικά στην περίπτωσή μου καλύτερο σήμα είχα στην πιο ψηλή συχνότητα.


Είναι θέμα συντονισμού των δύο κεραιών που έχεις. Σε κάποια συχνότητα συνεργάζονται καλύτερα μεταξύ τους.



> Και κάτι τελευταίο, όπως είμαι αυτή τη στιγμή, ενώ την ημέρα έχω σήμα γύρω στα -67db το βράδυ πάει στα -69db. Πως εξηγείται αυτό ρε παιδιά?


Είναι φυσιολογικό. Οφείλεται στην πτώση θερμοκρασίας.

----------


## tsatasos

christopher ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις. Λογικά μου φαίνονται όπως τα λες.

Όσο για τα έξοδα που λες, μου ζήτησαν τα ξαδέρφια στο χωριό να τους βάλω με κάποιο τρόπο internet (εγώ Αθήνα μένω, οπότε δεν χρειάζομαι Internet Μεσολόγγι), γιατί dsl εκεί δεν θα φτάσει ποτέ και υποτίθεται ότι θα πλήρωναν όλα τα έξοδα αυτοί (εξοπλισμός & συνδρομή). Αλλά κοντεύει 1 χρόνος και έχω δώσει όπως είπα 1200€ ενώ έχω πάρει 150€...

Βασικά πορώθηκα σιγά σιγά όσο ασχολιόμουν μαυτά και δεν σκεφτόμουν τόσο το οικονομικό. Ήθελα και θέλω να το κάνω όσο καλύτερο γίνεται. Αν περίμενα πρώτα να μου δώσουν τα λεφτά και ύστερα να προχωρήσω, ακόμα δεν θα είχα κάνει τίποτα...

Αλλά εντάξει σιγά σιγά θα στρώσουν, σόι είναι... 

Αν μπορεί κάποιος να απαντήσει και στα υπόλοιπα... και γενικά πως την βλέπεται την όλη εγκατάσταση?

----------


## grigoris

Το degradation που βλεπεις ειναι σε λογικα πλαισια.. το σημα πεφτοντας απο -70 σε -73 δεν προκειται να δημιουργησει κανενα προβλημα στη μεταφορα μιας dsl 2mbit, μην ανησυχεις. Επισης, με δεδομενο τον στοχο του setup το 433ΑΗ ηταν εξαιρετικη υπερβολη! Το 433 ηταν υπεραρκετο για τις αναγκες σας. Καλυτερα τα εξτρα χρηματα να τα ειχες δωσει για να βαλεις πιατα παντου. Αλλα οπως εισαι τωρα δε χρειαζεται να αλλαξεις κατι, μη δωσεις αλλα χρηματα.

----------


## tsatasos

Φίλε Γρηγόρη έχω ήδη ένα 2ο πιάτο για να βάλω στο Μεσολόγγι (στο χωριό - Κάτω Ρέτσινα όπως είπα έχω αλλάξει ήδη την Grid με πιάτο) και θα το βάλω με την 1η ευκαιρία που θα τύχει να πάω. Τώρα στον Άγ. Θωμά που παίζει στα 2.4 θα αφήσω την 24αρα grid, αφού την έβαλα πρόσφατα επειδή δεν έβρισκα feeder στα 2.4 για να βάλω πιάτο.

Πήρα το 433AH για να είμαι σίγουρα καλυμμένος. Αυτή τη στιγμή βέβαια η χρήση της cpu είναι 0 με 2% , αλλά καλύτερα, να μη ζεσταίνεται κιόλλας... Και που ξέρεις, μπορεί στο μέλλον να θέλουν να συνδεθούν κι άλλοι και να πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω και το 3ο if... όχι ότι δε θα με κάλυπτε το σκέτο 433, αλλά καλύτερα να έχω παραπάνω επεξεργαστική ισχύ για να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο.

Το μόνο που θέλω να βάλω κάποια στιγμή είναι ένα ups στο χωριό (στο Μεσολόγγι που είναι η dsl έχω), για προστασία του mt και γιατί μαρέσει να βλέπω μεγάλα uptime 

Για την ισχύ που την έχω ψηλά (10dBm) τi λέτε να κάνω ρε παιδιά?

Πιστεύω ότι αν στο Μεσολόγγι έβαζα ένα ακόμα κομμάτι ιστού (1,5m), όλο και κάτι θα γλίτωνα από τα δέντρα που εμποδίζουν λίγο. + το κέρδος που θα έχω με την αλλαγή σε πιάτο, θα μπορώ να ρίξω την ισχύ και να έχω το ίδιο σήμα.

Για δείτε τη φωτογραφία και πείτε μου. Μήπως θα σηκωνόταν πολύ μετά και θα ήταν άσχημο? Εννοείται ότι αν σηκωθεί 1.5m ακόμα θα βάλω και αντιρίδες.

----------


## JB172

Στο πιάτο που έχεις στην Κάτω Ρέτσινα βλέπω ότι έχεις κάνει πατέντα στη βάση για να πάρει την κλίση που έχει τώρα. Εχεις ελέγξει αν πάρει μεγαλύτερη κλίση μήπως κέρδιζες μερικά dB; Ο ιστός είναι σκουριασμένος;

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι σωστά πρόσεξες, έχω βάλει 2 δέστρες ακόμα για να πάρει κι άλλο κλίση.

Το έχω τσεκάρει λυγίζοντας όλο τον ιστό μπροστά και δεν βελτιωνόταν άλλο.

3 μοίρες πάντως είναι η κλίση που πρέπει να έχει σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που είχα περάσει στο wind του wait-net, οπότε πρέπει να είναι εντάξει έτσι.

Ο ιστός είναι πολύ παλιός και σκουριασμένος. Πρώτα είχε μόνο την κεραία τηλεόρασης εκεί. Πειράζει που είναι σκουριασμένος?

----------


## JB172

Καλό θα είναι να αλλάξεις τον ιστό με κάποιον γαλβανιζέ. Είναι επίφοβο κάποια στιγμή να τσακίσει με τις δυνάμεις του αέρα που θα εξασκούνται στο πιάτο και την ταλάντωση που θα δημιουργεί στην κεραία της τηλεοράσεως και στην omni. Αν είναι παχύς ο ιστός είναι άλλο θέμα, αλλά επειδή είναι σιδερένιος με τον καιρό θα φαγωθεί. Καλό θα ήταν να έβαζες και 3 αντηρίδες σε ψηλό σημείο του ιστού, ώστε να σου εξασφαλίσουν όσο το δυνατό λιγότερη ταλάντωση.

----------


## tsatasos

Γαλβανιζέ φ42 βαρέως τύπου πρέσσα έχω βάλει στο Μεσολόγγι.

Ο σκουριασμένος είναι πάλι φ42 αλλά απλός.

Όπως είναι έτσι πάντως και με πολύ αέρα που το έχω πετύχει δεν κουνιέται σχεδόν καθόλου. Κάποια στιγμή πάντως θα πάω να τους αλλάξω και την κεραία τηλεόρασης, οπότε θα αλλάξω και τον ιστό με γαλβανιζέ.

Για αυτό που λέω να σηκώσω 1.5m ακόμα τον ιστό στο Μεσολόγγι για να βελτιωθεί το σήμα και να ρίξω την ισχύ τι λές?

----------


## JB172

Αν βάλεις το πιάτο που γράφεις παραπάνω αντί για την grid που έχεις τώρα, θα πρέπει να στηρίξεις τον ιστό με αντηρίδες ή με επίτονα. 
Θα έχει μεγάλη αντίσταση στον αέρα στο ύψος που έχεις την grid τώρα, με αποτέλεσμα ταλαντώσεις. Σκέψου να σηκώσεις τον ιστό ακόμα 1.5m. 
Σίγουρα το σήμα θα βελτιωθεί αν όντως δεν πέφτεις μέσα σε δέντρα.

----------


## tsatasos

Όντως πάει πολύ να τον σηκώσω κι άλλο...

Οπότε μάλλον θα τον αφήσω στο ίδιο ύψος και θα βάλω το πιάτο με αντηρίδες και τέλος.

Τελευταία ερώτηση jb172... Για τον άλλο ξάδερφο από τον Άγιο Θωμά που είναι στα 3.2χλμ και παίρνει με 24αρα grid από την omni με σήμα -75dBm να κάνω κάτι ή καλά είναι?

----------


## JB172

3.2 Km δεν είναι και λίγα. Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να το κάνατε σε 802.11a. Αν είστε ικανοποιημένοι από την ταχύτητα και τα pings, άστο όπως είναι.

----------


## tsatasos

OK, το αφήνω όπως είναι.

Το κακό είναι ότι ο δήμος έχει βάλει 7 (!!!) omni που πρέπει να παίζουν σε πολύ μεγάλη ισχύ (αφού τα πιάνω όλα και από τα 3 μου σημεία με πολύ καλό σήμα) και παίζω καλά μόνο σε 2-3 κανάλια... Και υποτίθεται ότι τα έχει για δωρεάν internet, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα δεν παίζουν σχεδόν ποτέ...

Στα 5GHz πάλι όλες οι συχνότητες είναι τελείως μα τελείως άδειες. Πιο πέρα είναι κάποια παιδιά από το wai-net και το wiran, αλλά δεν με επηρεάζουν καθόλου.

Τέλοσπαντων... Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις jb172 και τους υπόλοιπους!

Όταν έχω κανά νεότερο θα ενημερώσω.

Οποιαδήποτε παρατήρηση είναι πάντα ευπρόσδεκτη!  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Στη Κάτω Ρέτσινα η μισή omni είναι δίπλα δίπλα με τον ιστό .
Εάν η grid που την ακούει είναι από την πλευρά του ιστού σίγουρα κάπου χάνεις.

----------


## tsatasos

Καλημέρα nikolas,

H Grid που είναι στον Άγιο Θωμά παίρνει από την omni στο Μεσολόγγι, όχι από τα Κάτω Ρέτσινα.

Έβαλα την μισή δίπλα δίπλα με τον ιστό, γιατί πάνω από τη βάση της η omni κουνιέται λίγο λες και έχει σπάσει κάτι. Οπότε για να είμαι σίγουρος και μη σπάσει τελείως, την κατέβασα και την στερέωσα με ένα σύρμα πιο ψηλά για να μην κουνιέται.

Πολύ περίεργο πάντως που κουνιέται πάνω από τη βάση της πέρα δώθε... Αυτό μόνο από αέρα μπορεί να έγινε και αν όντως έγνε από αέρα σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει καλή κατασκεύη, γιαυτό και κάνει 20κάτι ευρώ... Νομίζω κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι έχει συμβεί και σε άλλον με αυτή την omni της tp-link...

Κάποια στιγμή σκεφτόμουν να την αλλάξω με μία interline 9dBi ή με μία Senao SAG-2408 8dBi, που μου φαίνονται καλύτερες σαν κατασκευή.

http://linkshop.gr/shop/index.php?ta...&product_id=36
http://e-wifi.gr/Antennas24GHzBASE-S...-antenna-24GHz

Έτσι κιαλλιώς στο χωριό λάθος μου που έβαλα 12dBi omni, γιατί ακόμα και το πιο μακρινό σπίτι βρίσκεται στα 500m... Την είχα πάρει επειδή ήταν φθηνή...

Τί λέτε για τις 2 παραπάνω omni?

----------


## grigoris

1) σιγουρα θα πρεπει να βαλεις ενα "σωστο" πιατο, δλδ καποιο που μπορει να παρει οση κλιση χρειαζεται προς τα κατω. Αυτο που εχεις εχει τερματισει και πολυ πιθανο να θελει κι αλλο κατεβασμα. Μπορει να δεις μεγαλες διαφορες.

2) πηγαινε στα hotspot του δημου και απλα βγαλτα απο το ρευμα. θα κανουν χρονια να το παρουν πρεφα γιατι πολυ απλα δεν ασχολειται κανεις. Τα εχουν βαλει μονο και μονο για να παρουν τα χρηματα. Και εγω το ιδιο εχω κανει γιατι εχω 3 τετοια στα 40 μετρα..

----------


## tsatasos

Γρηγόρη αυτά τα πιάτα χρησιμοποιώ και για δορυφορικά και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Τα παίρνω κιόλας σε πολύ καλή τιμή γιαυτό τα προτιμώ. Το δοκίμασα να πάρει κιάλλο κλίση, αλλά δεν βελτιώθηκε καθόλου το σήμα. Άσε που έτσι όπως βρίσκει στον ιστό το μπράτσο είναι ακόμα πιο στέρεο...  :: 

Ναι για τους δήμους και τα hotspot έχεις δίκιο και το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι...

----------


## Acinonyx

Να δούμε λίγο τα νούμερα:

Οι απώλειες διάδοσης ελεύθερου χώρου για 5.3km (Μεσολόγγι-Ρέτσινα) στα 5.7GHz είναι 122dB

Άρα με 0dBm ισχύ εκπομπής και θεωρώντας ~6dB χαμένα σε διάφορες απώλειες θα έπρεπε να λαμβάνεις την άλλη πλευρά με 32+32-6-122=-64dBm

Εσύ την λαμβάνεις με -85, δηλαδή ~20dB χαμηλότερα! Που χάνεται όλο αυτό το σήμα; Το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην έχεις οπτική επαφή και να χάνεται στα δέντρα. Είτε ξεπερνάς, είτε κόβεις τα δέντρα λοιπόν.

----------


## tsatasos

Acinonyx είχα -85 με 0dBm Tx Power όταν ακόμα δεν είχα αλλάξει την μία grid με πιάτο και το είχα ακόμα στην 5500 που είχα χειρότερο σήμα.

Τώρα με την αλλάγη της μία grid με πιάτο και αλλαγή συχνότητας από 5500 σε 5700, με 0dBm έχω σήμα -78 και όχι -85. Όταν αλλάξω και την κάτω grid με πιάτο θα βελτιωθεί σίγουα κιάλλο.

----------


## Acinonyx

Έτσι εξηγείται... Οπότε 32dBμ(ούφες) είναι οι grid..

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι έτσι φαίνεται τελικά...

ΥΣ: Τώρα σε λίγο πάω Κω για link γύρω στα 7χλμ. Εκεί θα βάλω πάλι 433ah + cm9, τα ίδια πιάτα 80x90, αλλά με τα feeder του e-wifi. Για να δούμε τι θα κάνουν κι αυτά...

----------


## devilman

γιατι δεν παιρνεις feeder nvak και να κανεις ενα λινκ σε N?

----------


## tsatasos

Χθες το βράδυ γύρισα από Κω και όλα καλά με το λινκ, αλλά δεν είχα χρόνο για στόχευση και στις 2 τοποθεσίες γιατί έφευγε το αεροπλάνο, οπότε τώρα είναι στο -71dB...

Σε N δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα κανένα link, ούτε καν δοκιμή. Ακόμα δε χρειάζομαι τόση ταχύτητα αφού και τώρα ο σκοπός ήταν η μεταφορά δορυφορικού internet από ένα σημείο σε ένα άλλο ταχύτητας 512/256... Άσε που δεν ξέρω πόσο ώριμο πρότυπο είναι και πόσο καλά υποστηρίζεται από κάρτες mpci... Κάποια στιγμή όμως θα το δοκιμάσω.

Αλήθεια ποια mpci κάρτα είναι καλή και αξιόπιστη για link σε Ν?

Αυτή τη φορά θα κοιτούσα να βρω feeder nvak, αλλά έκλεισε τελευταία στιγμή η δουλειά και ήθελα να βάλω ότι έβρισκα άμεσα διαθέσιμο.

Απλά φοβάμαι λίγο γιαυτό με τα καπάκια σαυτά τα feeder που θέλουν αλλαγή κάθε 1-2 χρόνια. Μιλάμε για μέρη που δεν θα ήθελα να ξαναπάω μέσα στα επόμενα 5 χρόνια.
Όπως έχω ξαναπεί, το σημαντικότερο για μένα σε ένα μηχάνημα δεν είναι το πόσο καλή απόδοση έχει, αλλά το πόσο αξιόπιστο είναι.

Για πείτε όμως ρε παιδιά, που μπορώ να βρω feeder nvak? Για μένα εντάξει, αλλά αν χρειαστώ ξανά για εκεί που δουλεύω, υπάρχει δυνατότητα να κοπεί και τιμολόγιο?

edit:
Μερικές φωτογραφίες από χθες:

----------


## klarabel

Μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξεις λίγο τον αρχικό τίτλο του πόστ ?

...στο χωριό μου και όπου αλλού χρειάζεται ..με τιμολόγιο κλπ 

Χωρίς παραξήγηση και διάθεση για ειρωνικό σχόλιο, ποιός να κόψει σε ποιόν τιμολόγιο και για τι ποσό ?

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι, βασικά έχω κανά χρόνο που ασχολούμαι με τα links με αφορμή όλο αυτό που έχω κάνει στο χωριό και κατευθείαν γράφτηκα εδώ και στο wind για να μάθω όσο περισσότερα μπορώ.

Τώρα απλά έτυχε μια τέτοια εγκατάσταση στην εταιρεία που δουλεύω (και το έφτιαξα όλο εγώ) και είπα να μοιραστώ την εμπειρία. Αν πειράζει το σβήνω...

Τέλος, απλά ρώτησα οκ να δοκιμάσω τα feeder του φίλου nvak, όταν πρόκειται για μένα οκ, αλλά αν πρόκειται για κάποιον που θέλει χαρτιά υπάρχει η δυνατότητα ή όχι.

Απλά τα πράγματα... Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι πείραξε σε όλο αυτό...

----------


## klarabel

Κοίτα να σου πώ, βασικά ούτε σε ξέρω ούτε με ξέρεις και κατά συνέπεια δεν υπήρξε ούτε υπάρχει κανένας λόγος αντιπαράθεσης.

Απλά ήταν λίγο άκομψο, ή αν θέλεις άστοχο το νόημα που άφησες να εννοηθεί στο προηγούμενο πόστ που σχολίασα.

Φυσικά και είναι αυτονόητο ότι και θα μάθεις κάποια πράγματα και θα σου χρησιμεύσουν στην προσωπική σου ή επαγγελματική σου πορεία, όπως και οι περισσότεροι σχεδόν πράττουν παρομοίως.

Ετσι όμως όπως το έγραψες άφησες άλλα υπονοούμενα......και εν πάση περιπτώση ίσως να μην το απέδωσες σωστά. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως για μιά μικρή (και μάλλον εν προκειμένω επαγγελματική εγκατάσταση ) τα feeder είναι ένα συγκριτικά μικρό κόστος για να γίνεται λόγος για τιμολόγιο, και μάλιστα για τα Feeder του nvak που μπορεί να προμηθευτεί κάποιος σε τιμή κόστους και βασικά προορίζονται για να καλύπτουν ανάγκες κομβούχων κατά κύριο λόγο.

Δεν είχα ειλικρινά καμία προθεση να σε αποπάρω ούτε φυσικά να σβήσεις προηγούμενα πόστ σου. Να έχεις πάντα το θάρρος της γνώμης σου, καθώς και όρεξη και μεράκι (ώς νεώτερος) για ..περισσότερες εγκαταστάσεις και πειράματα στο Ασύρματο Δίκτυό μας φυσικά . 

Να είσαι καλά και όλα αυτά πάντα φιλικά.

----------


## tsatasos

Όχι, πραγματικά δεν άφησα κανένα νόημα στο ποστ #24. Απλά δεν ήξερα και ήθελα να μάθω.

Αφού στην αρχή, επειδή μου φαινόντουσαν τα ίδια στο μάτι, νόμιζα ότι το no name feeder του e-wifi είναι αυτό του nvak. Νόμιζα δηλαδή ότι τους προμηθεύει με feeders, αλλά δεν ισχύει.

Ίσως όπως λες να έκανα λάθος όπως το έγραψα και να φάνηκε σαν να αφήνω έμμεσα κάποιο άσχημο νόημα, οπότε ζητώ συγγνώμη.
Εννοείται ότι δεν είχα τέτοια πρόθεση...

Όρεξη και μεράκι για τέτοια έχω πάαααρα πολύ. Το κακό όμως είναι ότι λόγω δουλειάς δεν προλαβαίνω να ασχολειθώ και πολύ εκτός.
Να φανταστείς έχω γραφτεί από πέρυσι τέλη του 09 στο wind και ακόμα να κάνω κάτι στην ταράτσα μου... Αλλά και να κάνω, μήπως θα το χρησιμοποιώ και καθόλου...

Βλέπεις όταν είχα χρόνο να ασχοληθώ πριν 2-3 χρόνια που ήμουν στο ΤΕΙ, είχα άλλη πόρωση με τα ηχοσυστήματα...

Τέλοσπάντων, μην ξεφεύγω από το θέμα.

Θα στείλω πμ τώρα κιόλας στον nvak για να δω πως μπορώ να έχω ένα feeder για να χρησιμοποιήσω με το πιάτο που θα βάλω στο σπίτι στο Μεσολόγγι αντί για την grid που υπάρχει τώρα.

----------


## tsatasos

Πριν μια εβδομάδα παρουσιάστηκε εντελώς ξαφνικά το εξής πρόβλημα.

Το σήμα στον Αγ. Θωμά, που παίρνει από την omni και είναι στα 3.2χλμ, από -75 που ήταν πήγε στο -90!!!

Σήμερα ήρθα από Αθήνα στο Μεσολόγγι, πάω να συνδεθώ ασύρματα με το laptop από την ίδια omni και μέσα στο σπίτι ενώ έμπαινα και είχα 2-3 γραμμές, τώρα έχει με το ζόρι 1 και καμιά φορά δεν συνδέεται καν!

Κοιτάω στο mt και στην κεραία και όλα φαίνονται μια χαρά στη θέση τους.

Έχετε ιδέα τι μπορεί να έχει συμβεί?

Δεν έχω και σκάλα τώρα να ανέβω να ανοίξω το κουτί να δω μήπως έγινε τίποτα στα pigatil και τις cm9...

----------


## JB172

Κάνε ένα έλεγχο και στο καλώδιο μήπως έχεις πρόβλημα με νερό.

----------


## tsatasos

Όταν βρω σκάλα θα το κοιτάξω, αν και τα καλώδια τα έχω μονώσει πολύ καλά με λαστιχοταινία της 3M και μετά με ταινία.

Φοβάμαι μην έχει γίνει τίποτα μέσα στο κουτί είτε από την υγρασία (έχει πολύ υγρασία εκεί που είμαι), είτε να έχει ξεκολλήσει το routerboard, να έχει πέσει και να μην πατάει το u.fl πάνω στη cm9 καλά...ξέρω γω... Αν και το έχω κολλήσει με 6 plastic pads (δεν είχα αυτό το backplate για να το βιδώσω).

Ή απλά να έχει χαλάσει η cm9. Γιαυτό με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ανέβω να το συνδέσω στην 3η cm9 που κάθεται για να δω.

Να και 2 φωτογραφίες από το κουτί με το mt και μια κοντινή με τις κεραίες:

----------


## nikolas_350

> Λέτε ρε παιδιά από αυτό να έχω κεγώ πρόβλημα που εντελώς ξαφνικά είδα μείωση στην απόδοση της omni γύρω στα 15db?
> Έχω cm9 και omni TP-Link 12dBi.
> http://awmn.net/showthread.php?t=359...721#post535721


Αυτή δεν έχεις ;
http://www.tp-link.com/products/prod...=TL%2DANT2412D
κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να έχεις πρόβλημα γιατί λέει 



> Lighting Protection DC Ground


Βέβαια ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

Δεν αναφέρεσαι σε εκείνη τη ξεχαρβαλωμένη που έλεγες

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι nikolas αυτήν έχω.

Όχι, η ξεχαρβαλωμένη είναι στο άλλο σημείο στα Ρέτσινα και παίζει μια χαρά.

----------


## tsatasos

Η IP κάμερα που είχα (Vivotek 7330) ξαφνικά δεν ανάβει καν και μετά από δυο μέρες χάλασαν οι 4 Lan του Vigor 2820, ενώ συνεχίζει να δουλεύει και να μπαίνω με vpn...

Και τα 2 λοιπόν στον αντιπρόσωπο και προσωρινά βάζω ένα Thompson TG585v7 για να έχουν internet.

Εννοείται ότι έχω ups... Τώρα το ΣΚ που θα κατέβω στο χωριό έχω αρκετή δουλειά...

----------


## nikolas_350

> Αλλά εγώ ίσως την πάτησα επειδή έχω βάλει το routerboard με plastic pads και δεν είχα γειώσει το board με καλώδιο στο case...





> Πάλι καλά να λες τότε. Θα μπορούσε να σου έχει κάψει ολόκληρο το board..


QUIZ
Που πήγε το φορτίο που δεν βρήκε διαφυγή προς την γη;




> tsatasos 
> Η IP κάμερα που είχα (Vivotek 7330) ξαφνικά δεν ανάβει καν και μετά από δυο μέρες χάλασαν οι 4 Lan του Vigor 2820, ενώ συνεχίζει να δουλεύει και να μπαίνω με vpn...

----------


## tsatasos

Ε δε νομίζω ρε συ nikolas... Αυτό με τη cm9 που έχασε την ευαισθησία της έγινε πριν ένα μήνα.

Τώρα το σκ που θα κατέβω στις εκλογές λέω να κάνω αρκετές αλλαγές.

1. Μεταφορά ιστού σε άλλο σημείο για να έχω πιο εύκολα πρόσβαση πάνω στις κεραίες από τη σκεπή.
2. Προσθήκη ακόμα ενός κομματιού ιστού (1.5m) για να ψηλώσει λίγο.
3. Προσθήκη αντιρήδων.
4. Αλλαγή 5αρας Grid με 80αρι πιάτο + feeder nvak.
5. Κατάργηση της omni αφού μόνο αυτός ο ξάδερφος στα 3.2χλμ παίρνει σήμα από αυτή και δεν έχει νόημα. Ένας ακόμα λόγος είναι ότι δε θέλω να έχω ξανά πρόβλημα με στατικά φορτία και προβλήματα στη cm9.
6. Προσθήκη Grid 24dBi για να στέλνω στον ξάδερφο που έπαιρνε από την omni (εκτός και αν μου πει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω feeder στα 2.4 και βάλω πιάτο).
7. Προσθήκη γείωσης από το routerboard στο case ή μπορεί να βάλω αν βρω αυτή τη μεταλική βάση για να κουμπώσει κανονικά αντί για τα plastic pads.

Αυτά.

Edit:
8. Υπάρχει περίπτωση προσπάθειας σύνδεσης με το wimes/wait-net, μετά από επικοινωνία που είχα με ένα παιδί από εκεί.
Τώρα πως θα γίνει να κρατήσω και το δίκτυο μου όπως είναι, αλλά και να το ενσωματώσω στο άλλο δίκτυο δε ξέρω, αλλά θα δούμε.

Όταν γυρίσω τη Δευτέρα θα σας πως τι έκανα τελικά και τι όχι.

----------


## JB172

> 4. Αλλαγή 5αρας Grid με 80αρι πιάτο + feeder nvak.


Αν μπορείς βάλε το πιάτο ανάποδα για να μην έχεις πρόβλημα με το καπάκι του feeder. Αλλιώς βάψτο με μονωτικό ταρατσών 3-4 χεράκια.




> 6. Προσθήκη Grid 24dBi για να στέλνω στον ξάδερφο που έπαιρνε από την omni (εκτός και αν μου πει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω feeder στα 2.4 και βάλω πιάτο).


Για κάνε ένα check. Προσοχή, δεν έχει βύσμα και θα πρέπει να το βάλεις εσύ, ή να στο ετοιμάσει το κατάστημα. Ρώτα και για το μήκος του καλωδίου για να μην βρεθείς προ εκπλήξεων. 
http://www.pc-mastor.gr/product.php?id_product=165

----------


## tsatasos

JB172 μαρέσει πιο πολύ κανόνικα το πιάτο από το ανάποδα. Μου έδωσε 4-5 καπάκια ο Νίκος, οπότε θα το αλλάζω κάθε τόσο αν δω ότι έχει πρόβλημα.

Θα κοιτάξω και αυτό που λες με το μονωτικό ταρατσών, σευχαριστώ.

Τρύπα για την υγρασία στο πίσω ή στο κάτω μέρος τέρμα πίσω λες να κάνω? Έχει πολύ υγρασία το Μεσολόγγι...

Αυτό το feeder στο pc-mastor το έχω δει, αλλά ήθελα το άλλο το Lanpoynt.

----------


## JB172

Τα συγκεκριμένα καπάκια όπως έχει γράψει και ο nvak σε άλλο post, δυστυχώς, δεν έχουν UV φίλτρα με αποτέλεσμα μετά από κάποιο διάστημα να σπάνε. Οπωσδήποτε κάνε τρύπα στο πίσω μέρος αν χρησιμοποιήσεις τα καπάκια όπως είναι. Η καλύτερη λύση είναι η τοποθέτηση του πιάτου ανάποδα, και ησυχάζεις μια και καλή. Θέλει όμως να βάλεις οπωσδήποτε λαστιχοταινία στο καλώδιο για να μην έχεις προβλήματα με το νερό.

Δυστυχώς, τα lanpoynt feeders έχουν καταργηθεί. Μόνο μεταχειρισμένο αν πετύχεις κανένα.

----------


## tsatasos

ΟΚ ευχαριστώ.

Έχει σημασία που θα κάνω την τρύπα? Στο κέντρο του πίσω μέρους, χαμηλά στο πίσω μέρος ή τέρμα πίσω από τον κονέκτορα στο κάτω μέρος?

----------


## tsatasos

Χθες το βράδυ γύρισα από Μεσολόγγι.

Μετά από κανά 10ωρο δουλειάς (με φακούς ήμουν) κατάφερα και τα έφτιαξα όλα όσα είπα παραπάνω (εκτός από το 8 ).

Αναλυτικά:

*1. Μεταφορά ιστού σε άλλο σημείο για να έχω πιο εύκολα πρόσβαση πάνω στις κεραίες από τη σκεπή*
ΟΚ - Τώρα είναι πολύ καλύτερα. Μπορώ να ρυθμίζω τα πράγματα χωρίς να ανεβοκατεβάζω τον ιστό.

*2. Προσθήκη ακόμα ενός κομματιού ιστού (1.5m) για να ψηλώσει λίγο.*
ΟΚ

*3. Προσθήκη αντιρήδων.*
ΟΚ

*4. Αλλαγή 5αρας Grid με 80αρι πιάτο + feeder nvak.*
ΟΚ - Το σήμα με την αλλαγή και σωστή στόχευση βελτιώθηκε γύρω στα 12dB!
Υπενθυμίζω ότι αρχικά με τις 2 32αρες grid ήμουν γύρω στο -72, με την αλλαγή της μιας με πιάτο και interline feeder πήγε στο -67 και τώρα με την αλλαγή και της άλλης με πιάτο και nvak feeder αυτή τη φορά πήγε στο -55(!) Πάντα με all rates fixed = 10. Τώρα θα μπορώ να παίξω άνετα και με all rates fixed = 0.
Να πω ακόμα ότι μάλλον το feeder του nvak αποδίδει καλύτερα από το interline, αφού τότε όπως είδατε είχα γύρω στα 5 dB βελτίωση ενώ τώρα γύρω στα 12.

*5. Κατάργηση της omni αφού μόνο αυτός ο ξάδερφος στα 3.2χλμ παίρνει σήμα από αυτή και δεν έχει νόημα. Ένας ακόμα λόγος είναι ότι δε θέλω να έχω ξανά πρόβλημα με στατικά φορτία και προβλήματα στη cm9.*
OK - Τελικά όντως η cm9 είχε πρόβλημα. Καλώδια, connectors κτλ. όλα ήταν σε άριστη κατάσταση.

*6. Προσθήκη Grid 24dBi για να στέλνω στον ξάδερφο που έπαιρνε από την omni (εκτός και αν μου πει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω feeder στα 2.4 και βάλω πιάτο).*
OK - Το σήμα βελτιώθηκε γύρω στα 8dB. Τώρα είναι στα -68dB.

*7. Προσθήκη γείωσης από το routerboard στο case ή μπορεί να βάλω αν βρω αυτή τη μεταλική βάση για να κουμπώσει κανονικά αντί για τα plastic pads.*
OK - Έβαλα αυτή τη μεταλική βάση (backplate) και τώρα είναι μια χαρά κι αυτό.

Φωτογραφίες θα βάλω άλλη στιγμή.

----------


## tsatasos

> Να δούμε λίγο τα νούμερα:
> 
> Οι απώλειες διάδοσης ελεύθερου χώρου για 5.3km (Μεσολόγγι-Ρέτσινα) στα 5.7GHz είναι 122dB
> 
> Άρα με 0dBm ισχύ εκπομπής και θεωρώντας ~6dB χαμένα σε διάφορες απώλειες θα έπρεπε να λαμβάνεις την άλλη πλευρά με 32+32-6-122=-64dBm
> 
> Εσύ την λαμβάνεις με -85, δηλαδή ~20dB χαμηλότερα! Που χάνεται όλο αυτό το σήμα; Το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην έχεις οπτική επαφή και να χάνεται στα δέντρα. Είτε ξεπερνάς, είτε κόβεις τα δέντρα λοιπόν.



Μόλις έβαλα την ισχύ στο 0 (all rates fixed = 0) και είμαι στα -65dB. Έπιασα σχεδόν δηλαδή το -64 που δίνει ο τύπος.

----------


## Themis Ap

> 6. Προσθήκη Grid 24dBi για να στέλνω στον ξάδερφο που έπαιρνε από την omni [Β](εκτός και αν μου πει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω feeder στα 2.4 και βάλω πιάτο).[/B]


Για ρίξε μια ματιά για κάτι τέτοιο http://pc-mastor.gr/product.php?id_product=165


EDIT: Η απάντηση αυτή είχε δωθεί και στην προηγούμενη σελίδα... Τώρα το διάβασα πιο ολοκληρωμένα  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Θέμη τελικά βόλεψε με τη Grid, γιατί την έβαλα τέρμα πάνω στον ιστό και βολεύει. Το πιάτο δε θα βόλευε εκεί πάνω.

Θα βάλω φωτογραφίες από βδομάδα.

----------


## tsatasos

Να και μερικές φωτογραφίες για να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας.

Πριν:



Τώρα:






Πιστεύω είναι αρκετά καλύτερα τώρα.

----------


## tsatasos

Να ρωτήσω ρε παιδιά... H cm9 δεν υποστηρίζει a turbo?



Κοιτάω σαυτές που έχω και δε λέει πουθενά για a turbo...

----------


## grigoris

> Μόλις έβαλα την ισχύ στο 0 (all rates fixed = 0) και είμαι στα -65dB. Έπιασα σχεδόν δηλαδή το -64 που δίνει ο τύπος.


πολυ πιθανο τωρα να δεις και μεγαλυτερα transfer rates. ενημερωσε μας

----------


## tsatasos

Δε μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά Γρηγόρη γιατί πριν (με την Grid, ισχύ στο 10 κ σήμα ~ -67) δεν είχα δοκιμάσει με nstreme.
Χωρίς nstreme τόσο πριν όσο και μετά, τα αποτελέσματα ήταν τα ίδια (χάλια) σε bt test.

----------


## tsatasos

> Να ρωτήσω ρε παιδιά... H cm9 δεν υποστηρίζει a turbo?
> 
> 
> 
> Κοιτάω σαυτές που έχω και δε λέει πουθενά για a turbo...


Κανείς?

Στα χαρακτηριστικά λέει ότι υποστηρίζει turbo a, αλλά καμιά 10αρια cm9 που έχω τσεκάρει τώρα τελευταία καμία δεν έχει αυτή την επιλογή στο mikrotik.

----------


## romias

WinBox v2.9.27.png
Υποστηρίζει.
Πάντως,μια βόλτα που εκάνα σε 2,3 κόμβους,διαπίστωσα οτι κάποιες δεν.
Για καθάρισε το country,μπας και...

----------


## senius

Στο Wireless -----> Frequency Μode, έχεις *superchannel* στο mikrotik σου ?

----------


## tsatasos

Μπα... έβαλα τώρα no_country_set, αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι...

senius έβαλα και superchannel αλλά και πάλι δεν εμφάνισε τίποτα...

Στις R52 που έχω δει το εμφανίζει πάντως κατευθείαν.

----------


## senius

Μάλλον τις CM9, θα τις έφαγε η σημερινή οικονομική κρίση.  ::   ::

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι, το περίεργο είναι ότι δεν τις έχω πάρει όλες από τον ίδιο. Είναι από 3 διαφορετικούς... Τέλοσπάντων... απλά ήθελα να δω πόσο μπορεί να πιάσει στο bt test έτσι όπως το έχω αλλά με turbo...

----------


## nkar

Κι εγω σε καποιες cm9 εχω δει να εχουν και καποιες αλλες οχι (ανεξαρτητα απο country , superchannel κλπ)
Παντως ολες οσες εχω δει εχουν 2.4turbo 

Δεν εχω ακομη βρει ποιες υποστηριζουν 5Ghz turbo και ποιες οχι.
Οποιος προθυμος ας βοηθήσει...

----------


## tsatasos

nkar σήμερα ανακάλυψα το εξής περίεργο γιαυτό που ρωτάμε με το 5-turbo στις cm9.

Έχω ένα 433ah, 1x R52n-M, 2x cm9, 1x R52

Την R52n-M την είχα στο πάνω slot πάντα.

Όταν έβαζα μία μία τις υπόλοιπες κάρτες, εμφάνιζαν όλες 5-turbo.
Όταν έβαζα την R52 με μία cm9 πάλι εμφάνιζαν και οι 2 5-turbo.
Όταν όμως έβαλα και τις 2 cm9 μαζί, το 5-turbo χάθηκε από τη μία!
Τις έκανα τούμπα και πάλι το ίδιο. Η μία συγκεκριμένη από τις δύο το έχανε.

Την ξαναβάζω μόνη της για να δω μήπως δεν πρόσεξα καλά και είχε 5-turbo.

Οπότε άντε βγάλε άκρη...

Edit: Μετά έβαλα μία cm9 μόνη της που την είχα στο χωριό μαζί με άλλες δυο και δεν είχε καμία 5-turbo και τώρα που την έβαλα μόνη της έχει!

----------


## JB172

Μήπως είναι κανένα bug στο mikrotik;
Εχεις βάλει έκδοση 4.16 (stable) ή καμμία v5 που είναι rc;

----------


## tsatasos

4.16 έχω βάλει.

Αλλά και στο χωριό που είχα αυτή την τελευταία cm9 που λέω (μαζί με άλλες 2) την είχα με 3.25, 4.11, 4.12, 4.13 και ποτέ δεν είχε δείξει A-turbo.

----------


## tsatasos

Χθες που ήρθα Μεσολόγγι άλλαξα τις cm9 με R52nM.

Το σήμα δεν άλλαξε καθόλου, αλλά αυξήθηκε πολύ το snr. Από 35 πήγε 50+.

Έβαλα να παίξει σε 5GHz-only-N και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν πάρα πολύ καλά!

Τα άφησα όλα default, εκτός από το HT Extension channel που το έβαλα below control, σε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα κλείδωσε 150Mbps/150Mbps και στο Bandwidth Test πήρα 100Mbps σε UDP one way και 60Mbps TCP one way σταθερότατα.

Ακόμα κατά τη διάρκεια του test μειώθηκε το ping σχεδόν στο μισό. Πριν το average ήταν σε UDP ~ 20ms και σε TCP ~ 30ms και τώρα σε UDP ~ 10ms και TCP κάτω από 20ms.

Υπενθυμίζω τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία του link:

- 433ah με 3m καλώδιο 400, πιάτα 80x85 tecatel με feeder nvak από τη μια και interline από την άλλη στα 5.3χλμ με κάποιες κορυφές δέντρων ενδιάμεσα.
- το tx power στο 0
- σήμα στα -66dB
- snr 50dB
- ccq γύρω στο 90%/90% αν και κατά τη διάρκεια του τεστ πάει και 100/100 δεν ξέρω γιατί.
- nstreme έχω best fit στα 3200.
- συχνότητα 5700
- noise floor -116dBm

----------


## devilman

δοκιμασε me nstreme extract size 4000 (εγω βλεπω καλυτερα αποτελεσματα) για δοκίμασε και σε a turbo να δείς αποτελέσματα, εγω εχω σε tcp 74 mbbs

----------


## tsatasos

Με exact size 4000 δεν παίζει καθόλου σταθερά. Το πιο σταθερό και γρήγορο το βγάζει με best fit 3200.

A turbo δεν έχει η R52nM και δεν είχαν ούτε οι cm9 που είχα πριν και δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει καθόλου.

Εσύ έχεις tcp 74Mbps με a turbo ή με n?

----------


## nikolas_350

> Τα άφησα όλα default, εκτός από το HT Extension channel που το έβαλα below control,


Δοκίμασε να βάλεις και στο advanced / Hw. retries =15
Σε παλαιότερες εκδόσεις έκανε θαύματα.

----------


## tsatasos

Νικόλα, δοκίμασα 4, 7, 15 αλλά πάντα ήταν ακριβώς το ίδιο. Αυτό το 15 το αναφέρουν πολύ στο φόρουμ της Mikrotik, αλλά απότι έχω καταλάβει είναι για όταν έχεις πρόβλημα.

Εντωμεταξύ η cm9 default το είχε στο 4, ενώ η R52nM το έχει στο 7.

Μπορεί να τα άφησα όλα default αλλά έπαιξα κ με τις υπόλοιπες ρυθμίσεις (periodic calibration, Preamble mode, configured data rates, ht guard interval, ht ampdu priorites), αλλά πάντα το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.

Μόνο συχνότητα δεν άλλαξα γιατί όταν είχα τις cm9 και τις είχα δοκιμάσει όλες, στην 5700 είχα το καλύτερο σήμα.


Edit: Μόλις έβαλα στα HT Supported και Basic MCS μόνο το MCS 0 και MCS 7 και από 100Mbps το UDP πήγε στα 107-108.

----------


## tsatasos

Eκτός από την αλλαγή από cm9 σε R52nM τα 2 τελευταία ΣΚ έκανα τα εξείς:

1. Άλλαξα τον ιστό από φ42 "βαρέως" τύπου (πάχος 1mm) πρεσσαριστό (6 κομμάτια x 1.5m) και έβαλα 9m πράσινο 2ιντσών (πάχος 3mm και εξωτερική διάμετρο 57mm),.

2. Άλλαξα το συρματόσχοινο από φ4 με πλαστικό περίβλημα σε πραγματικό φ4.

3. Έφτιαξα τις αντηρίδες να σχηματίζουν καλύτερα το τρίγωνο.

4. Έβαλα 4 βάσεις "Γ" φ48 για να χωρέσουν όλες οι κεραίες, αλλά και γιατί δε χωρούσαν κατευθείαν πάνω στον ιστό.

5. Έφτιαξα σκαλοπάτι για να ανεβαίνω πάνω και να φτιάχνω πιο εύκολα τις κεραίες.

6. Έβαλα μια Grid για να γίνει προσπάθεια σύνδεσης με το pwmn (Patras wireless) και αν γίνει το link θα βάλω και άλλη μια για link με το wimes (Wireless Mesologi).

Τώρα όπως είναι ο ιστός δεν έχει καμία σχέση με πριν. Δεν κουνιέται καθόλου και ανεβαίνω πάνω άνετα.

Ακόμα πειδή είναι τελείως αλφαδιασμένος, και επειδή ανέβασα κανά μέτρο τις κεραίες, το link με Άγιο Θωμά που είναι στα 3.2χλμ σε b και ήταν περίπου στα -67dB με tx power και από τις δύο μεριές στο 10, τώρα έβαλα το tx power στο 0 και είμαι πάλι στα -67dB, χωρίς οπτική επαφή με δέντρα και σπίτια ενδιάμεσα.

Το σήμα στo link με Ρέτσινα δεν άλλαξε καθόλου.

Μερικές φωτογραφίες:

- Ο παλιός και ο νέος ιστός (καμία σχέση):




- Τα 3 σημεία που πιάνουν οι αντηρίδες;






- Το σκαλοπάτι (θέλει βάψιμο):






Οποιοδήποτε σχόλιο/παρατήρηση είναι ευπρόσδεκτο.

----------


## nvak

Δέσε λίγο καλύτερα τα καλώδια πάνω στον ιστό. 
Μην τα αφήνεις να κρέμονται έτσι γιατί θα στα χαλάσει ο αέρας.

----------


## tsatasos

Νίκο οπωσδήποτε θα τα δέσω.

Απλά τα 2 τελευταία ΣΚ όλο αλλάζω θέση στις κεραίες κ συνέχεια βάζω-βγάζω δεματικά (και λαστιχοταινία & ταινία).

Οπότε κάτσε να δω τι θα κάνω με τους Πατρινούς και τους Μεσολογγίτες και τα δένω μια και καλή.

----------


## devilman

speed.jpg


> Με exact size 4000 δεν παίζει καθόλου σταθερά. Το πιο σταθερό και γρήγορο το βγάζει με best fit 3200.
> 
> A turbo δεν έχει η R52nM και δεν είχαν ούτε οι cm9 που είχα πριν και δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει καθόλου.
> 
> Εσύ έχεις tcp 74Mbps με a turbo ή με n?


εγω έχω δυο cm9 και οι δύο έχουν turbo.
link σε a turbo 40 mhz.
το ν 40 mhz δεν ειναι?

----------


## tsatasos

Απότι ξέρω το n χωρίς extension channel είναι στα 20MHz και κλειδώνει στα 65Mbps και με extension channel πάει στα 40MHz και κλειδώνει στα 150Mbps.

Εσύ όμως το έχεις σε x86 απότι βλέπω που είναι πιο δυνατό από ένα 433ah, γιαυτό μάλλον παίρνεις τόσο σε TCP. Τα 433ah λόγω cpu πρέπει να έχουν κάποιο όριο στο TCP test.

Σε UDP πόσα βγάζει το a turbo?

----------


## devilman

speedtcpboth.jpgspeedudpboth.jpgspeedudpping.jpgspeedtcpping.jpgspeedudpboth.jpgspeedtcp.jpgspeedtcpboth.jpgspeedudp.jpg
Οριστε  :: 
έτσι όπως το έχω δεί εγώ είναι σαν να έχω ενα μίνι λινκ σε N

----------


## tsatasos

Α, UDP απότι βλέπω έχεις 80+ που είναι λογικό αφού με απλό a είχα 43. Μια χαρά είσαι.

----------


## tsatasos

Πήρα ένα 433ah και το έβαλα στο σπίτι στην Αθήνα μετά το adsl modem/router του ΟΤΕ για δοκιμές. Σκοπός ήταν να το συνδέσω μέσω pptp vpn με το vigor 2820 που έχω στο χωριό (όπου εχω τα link).

Τα κατάφερα μια χαρά, πέρασα και το scriptακι για να αλλάζει το dyndns και όλα καλά. Μπαίνω κατευθείαν σε όλες τις συσκευές του δικτύου του χωριού από την Αθήνα χωρίς να χρειάζεται πλέον να κάνω σύνδεση vpn από τα windows.

Αυτό που δε μπορώ να κάνω όμως είναι το αντίθετο. Να μπαίνω από το χωριό στο δίκτυο στην Αθήνα. Φτάνω μόνο μέχρι το 433ah και μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο.

Τα στοιχεία των 2 δικτύων:
A) Αθήνα:
1. ote-sagem adsl modem/router: 192.168.0.1/24
2. 433ah ether1-wan: 192.168.0.99/24
3. 433ah bridge1-lan: 192.168.100.1/24

To bridge1-lan περιέχει τις ether2, ether3, wlan1 και είναι dhcp server 192.168.100.2 - 192.168.100.254

B) Μεσολόγγι:
1. vigor 2820 adsl modem/router: 192.168.27.1/24 ---> pptp server

Οπότε στην Αθήνα έχω φτιάξει ένα pptp-out1 το οποίο έχω βάλει να παίρνει μόνιμα την 192.168.27.11, έφτιαξα route, nat και συνδέομαι στο vigor και στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο του Μεσολογγίου.

Το περίεργο όμως είναι ότι από το Μεσολόγγι φτάνω μέχρι το 433ah. Δε μπορώ να κάνω ping στο 192.168.100.0/24 που είναι συνδεδεμένο στο bridge1-lan του 433ah παρόλο που πρόσθεσα το route στο vigor.

Στην παρακάτω εικόνα φαίνονται οι ρυθμίσεις του 433ah που έβαλα στην Αθήνα και το route που πρόσθεσα στο vigor στο χωριό:





Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## tsatasos

Έφτιαξα και ένα πρόχειρο σχέδιο για να καταλάβετε πιο εύκολα:

----------


## papashark

Το PC2 πάει στο PC1 γιατί στην πραγματικότητα κάνει ΝΑΤ στην έξοδο του RB. (μάλλον)
Aπό την άλλη όμως δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο.

Προσωπικά δεν έχω καταφέρει ποτέ να χρησιμοποιήσω το ίδιο subnet στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο, σε pptp σε Μικροτικ, συνήθως βάζω ένα άλλο άσχετο υποδίκτυο, και κάνω rooting από πάνω του. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό βέβαια είναι εφικτό στο vigor.

----------


## tsatasos

Οπότε μάλλον η καλύτερη λύση είναι να έχω και από τις δύο μεριές vigor και να κάνω αυτή την επιλογή που έχουν LAN-to-LAN που παίζει σίγουρα.

Μια άλλη απορία που έχω είναι πως μπορώ να κάνω το mikrotik να κάνει τη δουλειά του vigor.

Να είναι δηλαδή pptp vpn server με dyndns account και dial-in user. Αλλά το mikrotik δεν έχει κάπου να βάλεις τα στοιχεία του account σου του dyndns. Έχει μόνο για στατικές IP.

----------


## nikolas_350

> Να είναι δηλαδή pptp vpn server με dyndns account και dial-in user. Αλλά το mikrotik δεν έχει κάπου να βάλεις τα στοιχεία του account σου του dyndns. Έχει μόνο για στατικές IP.


 
Δεν βρίσκω το link αλλά το script είναι αυτό

:global pptpinterface "interface_name" (είναι το όνομα του interface)
:global pptpconnecthost "name.dyndns" (το dyndns account)

:global pptphostip [:resolve $pptpconnecthost] 
:global pptpconnectto [/interface pptp-client get $pptpinterface connect-to] 
:if ($pptphostip != $pptpconnectto) do={ 
:log info "Updating VPN server ip" 
/interface pptp-client set $pptpinterface connect-to=$pptphostip}

----------


## tritsako

> Δεν βρίσκω το link αλλά το script είναι αυτό
> 
> :global pptpinterface "interface_name" (είναι το όνομα του interface)
> :global pptpconnecthost "name.dyndns" (το dyndns account)
> 
> :global pptphostip [:resolve $pptpconnecthost] 
> :global pptpconnectto [/interface pptp-client get $pptpinterface connect-to] 
> :if ($pptphostip != $pptpconnectto) do={ 
> :log info "Updating VPN server ip" 
> /interface pptp-client set $pptpinterface connect-to=$pptphostip}



Script:
http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Dynami...ipt_for_dynDNS

Tutorial:
http://www.mikrotik.com/testdocs/ros...rface/pptp.php
http://www.awmn.net/wiki/index.php/%...ternet_to_AWMN

----------


## tsatasos

Τα έχω δει αυτά παιδιά, αλλά παίζουν έτσι απλά? Τα έχετε δοκιμάσει?

Ρωτάω επειδή δεν τα πάω καλά με τον προγραμματισμό, αλλά αν είναι να αλλάξω 1-2 μεταβλητές και να παίξει κατευθείαν (όπως το script που έβαλα για να ανανεώνει το dyndns του pptp-out) τότε οκ.

Αν μπορώ δηλαδή να αποφύγω το vigor που κάνει 200+ και να βάλω ένα mikrotik 750 που κάνει 40€ θα είναι μια χαρά...

Πάντως γενικά απόσο έχω ψάξει router που να κάνει pptp vpn και να είναι πιο φθηνό από τα vigor δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει. Το καλό με το vigor είναι ότι με 2 κλικ είναι έτοιμο.

Θα το δοκιμάσω όμως κι αυτό το scriptακι κάποια στιγμή να δω αν παίζει έτσι απλά...

----------


## nikolas_350

> Τα έχω δει αυτά παιδιά, αλλά παίζουν έτσι απλά? Τα έχετε δοκιμάσει?
> 
> Θα το δοκιμάσω όμως κι αυτό το scriptακι κάποια στιγμή να δω αν παίζει έτσι απλά...


 Ούτε στον κόμβο έχω static ip αλλά με αυτό το script παίζει ένα vpv από Σαντορίνη εδώ και ένα χρόνο.
Υπάρχει και μια παραλλαγή του script που έχω δει από τον ntrits, όταν το forum έβγαινε από απλές adsl μέσω vpn.

έτσι απλά ... :: 

Add: @ tritsako 
Άλλο είναι το script για το dyndns από την πλευρά του server για την ανανέωση του domain.dyndns στην dynamic ip και άλλο το script από την πλευρά του client που μεταφράζει σε ip το domain.dyndns 

Εάν θυμάμαι καλά το είχα βρει κάπου στο forum της mikrotik.

----------


## tsatasos

Οκ, Νικόλα θα το δοκιμάσω.

Το script από την πλευρά του client που έβαλα και παίζει μια χαρά είναι:


```
/system script add name="resolver" source=
{
:local resolvedIP [:resolve "mydomain.ath.cx"];
:local pptpID [/interface pptp-client find comment="mypptp"];
:local currentIP [/interface pptp-client get $pptpID connect-to];

:if ($resolvedIP != $currentIP) do={
   /interface pptp-client set $pptpID connect-to=$resolvedIP;
   /log info "dyndns ip updated";
}
}
```

και το schedule για να τρέχει κάθε 5 λεπτά:


```
/system scheduler add name=resolveDyndnsIP on-event="resolver" interval=5m
```

Το μόνο που χρειάζεται να αλλάξει κάποιος είναι το "mydomain.ath.cx" με το δικό του και το comment="mypptp" με το comment που έχει βάλει. Τόσο απλό.

----------


## tsatasos

Πάνω απόλα σταθερά link...

----------


## tsatasos

Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχουν γίνει κάποιες αλλαγές στον κόμβο.

Μετά από 1.5 χρόνο που έχω φτιάξει τα 2 link για να δίνω internet στα ξαδέρφια στα 2 διπλανά χωριά και μετά από 2 προσπάθειες χωρίς αποτέλεσμα (λόγω μη οπτικής επαφής) για σύνδεση με 2 παιδιά από το pwmn, έκανα το 1ο link (είναι σε εξέλιξη και το 2ο με έναν καινούριο κόμβο που μόλις φτιάχτηκε και έχει καλύτερη οπτική απ' ότι εγώ με Πάτρα) με τα παιδιά από το ασύρματο δίκτυο Μεσολογγίου (wimes ή ευρύτερα www.wait-net.gr) με τα οποία έχουμε σκοπό να συνδεθούμε στη συνέχεια με το pwmn (Πάτρα), αλλά και με το Αγρίνιο.

Πήρα λοιπόν ένα 2ο 433ah (το 1ο το έχω για να εξυπηρετώ τους δικούς μου), 3x R52nM, κουτί, pigtails, 2x 3m LMR400, PoE, 2x 80αρια Gibertini αλουμινίου, 2x feeder nvak, 2x βάσεις Γ και ένα σχοινί για να δένομαι στον ιστό...

Μερικές φωτογραφίες:















Άντε να προχωρήσει σιγά σιγά και το Μεσολόγγι με τα ασύρματα, γιατί παρόλο που έχει πολλούς φοιτητές και αρκετό κόσμο υπάρχει πολύ μικρό ενδιαφέρον και έχει μείνει πολύ πίσω σε σχέση με άλλες μικρότερες περιοχές.

Αν υπάρχουν άτομα από Μεσολόγγι και γύρω περιοχές που ενδιαφέρονται ας μπουν στο www.wait-net.gr να κανονίσουμε να φτιάξουμε κανά κόμβο.

----------


## tolias

δηλαδή σας χαλαει να κανετε λινκ με πάτρα μέσω KEWN??

----------


## tsatasos

Καθόλου!

Αλλά αν δεις είναι κάτι λιγότερο από 80χλμ Μεσολόγγι - Κεφαλλονιά και βρισκόμαστε και οι 2 σε μηδενικό υψόμετρο.

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα και με Πάτρα. Γενικά όλο το Μεσολόγγι είναι τελείως επίπεδο και δε βολεύει.

Κάτσε τώρα το παιδί που έφτιαξε καινούριο κόμβο είναι σε μια από τις υψηλότερες πολυκατοικίες και πιστεύω να γίνει κάτι...

----------


## tsatasos

Στον Άγιο Θωμά που είχα το Bullet2 μου ζήτησε ο ξάδερφος να πιάνει ασύρματα και αντί να βάλω ένα απλό ap μέσα στο σπίτι, του έβγαλα το Bullet2 και έβαλα 433AH + 2x R52nM + 5dBi Omni.

Τώρα όλοι οι κόμβοι παίζουν με 433AH.





Αυτή η 5dBi omni μαρέσει πάρα πολύ. Κάνει 4€, κουμπώνει κατευθείαν και πιάνει πολύ καλά. Με το laptop παίζει άνετα στα 500+m με οπτική επαφή και την έχω σκανάρει ακόμα και από 20χλμ με οπτική επαφή πάντα.

----------


## tsatasos

Αφού λοιπόν έγινε και το 1ο link με κάποιον άλλο κόμβο στο wimes και πάμε για το 2ο, πήρα κεγώ το C-Class 10.229.4.0 - 10.229.4.255 και πρέπει σιγά σιγά να περάσω τις IPs κτλ. Για δρομολόγηση απότι μου είπαν τα παιδιά θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε BGP.

Ο κόμβος μου στη wind:
http://www.wait-net.gr/wind/?page=nodes&node=299

Έφτιαξα ένα πρόχειρο σχέδιο και έχω κάποιες ερωτήσεις:



1. Καταρχήν, επειδή είμαι καινούριος με αυτά, πως σας φαίνεται, έχω φτιάξει καλά τις IPs και τα subnets?

2. Στο modem/router (vigor 2820) έχω προσθέσει ένα static route: 10.0.0.0/8, gateway: 192.168.27.7, lan και στο firewall του Router_A έχω βάλει ένα rule chain=src-nat , src-address=192.168.27.0/24 action=masquarade.

Με αυτά κάνω ping από το PC μου την wlan1 του απέναντι Router_B.
Το Router_B δεν μπορεί να κάνει ping το PC μου ή το modem/router.
Αν όμως του βάλω ένα static route 192.168.27.0/24 gateway 10.229.4.253 τότε μπορεί.

Ακόμα αν δώσω internet στο δικό μου Router_A με ένα static route 0.0.0.0/0 gateway 192.168.27.1 και βάλω στο Router_B ένα static route 0.0.0.0/0 gateway 10.229.4.253 τότε το Router_B θα πάρει internet από το Router_A.

Αυτό που θα ήθελα λοιπόν, είναι να μπορώ από το εσωτερικό μου δίκτυο 192.168.27.0/24 να βλέπω το 10.0.0.0/8, αλλά να μη μπορεί κάποιος με static routes να βλέπει 1ον το εσωτερικό μου δίκτυο και 2ον να παίρνει internet από μένα αν έχω δώσει internet στο Router μου.

Βρήκα αυτό το link που το έχει γράψει κάποιος από εδώ και πειραματίστηκα:
http://balco31.dyndns.org/wordpress/?cat=1
Αλλά όταν έβαζα ένα Filter Rule στο Router_A


```
/ip firewall filter
add chain=forward src-address=10.0.0.0/8 dst-address=192.168.27.0/24 action=drop
```

τότε δε μπορούσα ούτε εγώ να δω το Router_B (ξέρετε γιατί?)

Μετά ρώτησα στο forum της mikrotik και μου είπε ένας να βάλω τα παρακάτω (τα οποία μου φαίνεται έχουν λογική) και έπαιξαν όλα:



```
/ip firewall filter
add chain=forward connection-state=established action=accept
add chain=forward connection-state=related action=accept
add chain=forward connection-state=invalid action=drop
add chain=forward src-address=192.168.0.0/24 action=accept
add chain=forward dst-address=10.0.0.0/8 action=accept
add chain=forward action=drop
```

Εσείς τί λέτε γιαυτά, είναι εντάξει? προτείνετε να κάνω κάτι άλλο?

----------


## grigoris

???!!!!????!!!!????!!!!!
Δεν κοιταξα καν τις εικονες, δε διαβασα τι γραφεις.
Μην αλλαξεις καμια ΙΡ ακομη, ζητα απο τα παιδια να σου παραχωρησουν ενα ολοκληρο B-class, ή τουλαχιστον μισο.
Μα εχετε 4 B-class (πανω απο 1000 c-class) και σου εδωσαν ενα μονο ενα c-class?? Tί να πρωτοχωρεσεις σε αυτο?

Επισης, μπορω να σε διαβεβαιωσω οτι τα δικτυα αντιριου και ναυπακτου εχουν παρει δικα μας c-class (του pwmn, βλεπεις εμεις δεν ειμαστε τσιγκουνηδες  :: 
Και επειτα, θα αναθετεις ενα c-class σε καθε κομβο (για να μην πω σε καθε router με πολλα links).

Επισης θα ηταν καλο να εχεις εξαρχης ΙΡs 10.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ παντου (ακομη και στο lan σου, ακομη και στο modem αν γινεται, μπορεις να το προστατευσεις πολυ ευκολα απο το υπολοιπο δικτυο). ΝΑΤ απο παντου και προς ολους να τα αποφυγεις.

----------


## tsatasos

Γιατί ρε συ Γρηγόρη, μια χαρά δεν είναι ένα C-Class? Και πολύ μου φαίνεται ότι είναι...

Κάτσε γιατί εδώ παλεύω με τα εντελώς βασικά ακόμα...

Για την ώρα δε θέλω να βάλω παντού 10αρες, γιατί θα τα μπλέξω σίγουρα με τους άλλους 2 κόμβους που έχω με τους συγγενείς για να τους στέλνω internet.

Δε θέλω προς το παρόν να ψάχνομαι με το πως θα στείλω internet σε άλλο κόμβο με vpn, eoip κτλ.

Γιαυτό και πήρα 2ο 433ah για να το έχω ξεχωριστά από τα υπόλοιπα.

Κάτσε να συνηθίσω λίγο όλο αυτό το σκηνικό και μετά βλέπουμε. Ακόμα καλά καλά μόνο ένα link έχω κάνει με ένα άλλο παιδί και αυτό θέλει βελτίωση...

----------


## grigoris

Εριξα μια ματια στην δομη του δικτυου σας..
1- Πιο ευκολα θα μοιρασεις 1 c-class σε καθε σου router, παρα αν επιχειρησεις να καλυψεις ολους σου τους κομβους με ενα και μοναδικο c-class
2- 1 c-class δε θα σε καλυψει για καμια κυβερνηση!!
3- η καλυτερη λυση για να "στειλεις" ιντερνετ ειναι με vpn. τοπικα στους συγγενεις μπορεις να διατηρησεις τα 192.168.Χ.Χ. Οι routers, ομως, στα ΒΒ πρεπει να εχουν 10αρες IPs για καλυτερη διαχειρηση και αλλους λογους
4- Αν καταλαβα καλα συνδεθηκες και με το υπολοιπο μεσολογγι και πατε και για αγρινιο? Well done!
5- Εβαλα στο wind σας τους 2 πιο κοντινους μου κομβους σε εσας και φαινεται πιθανη μια καλη συνδεση με pwmn. Τσεκαρε το! Με wana βγαινει μονο με ελληνικα που απο οτι εχω καταλαβει καλα, δεν προκειται να ξαναπαει καποιος μετα απο μενα  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Μάλλον σε μπέρδεψε το σχέδιο Γρηγόρη.

Στο σχέδιο τα Router_B και C είναι των παιδιών από το wimes που θα συνδεθώ, όχι τα 2 που έχω στους συγγενείς.

Εννοείται ότι όταν κάποια στιγμή αποφασίσω να βάλω στο wimes και τα 2 router που έχω στους συγγενείς τότε θα πάρω ένα C-Class για το καθένα.

Αλλά αυτό θα γίνει όταν συνηθίσω λίγο όλο το σκηνικό.

Έχω βάλει να φανταστείς εδώ στη δουλειά 2 433ah και εξομοιώνω λίγο την κατάσταση. Μόλις έκανα να δουλεύει το web proxy και το eoip.

----------


## grigoris

Βασικα.. ειναι πιο απλα τα πραγματα.
Αυτα που γραφεις περι ιντερνετ ειναι απλα προκαταληψεις. EOIP δε χρειαζεται για ενα vpn για web.
Αν βαλεις παντου 10αρες ΙΡ και δεν τις routαρεις ΕΣΥ, τοτε δεν υπαρχει καμια προσβαση(και χωρις κανενα κωλοφαρδο ΝΑΤ). Δε πα να βαλει ο αλλος ο,τι θελει.
Οποτε μπορεις και να γλυτωσεις τα περιπλοκα configuration στο μοντεμ (καποια απο τα οποια μπορει να μην τα υποστηριζει κιολας, δεν ειναι αυτη η δουλεια του)
Οπως το πας ειναι λαθος, καλυτερα να βαλεις διπλες ΙΡ (στην eth1 και στους υπολογιστες σου, αλλα οχι στο μοντεμ) στην τελικη.. Αλλα το να κανεις announce στο δικτυο τα 192.168 ειναι εντελως λαθος. Προσωπικα, οταν βλεπω καποιος να κανει announce κατι 192.168.0.0/24 του κοβω το peer και τον προειδοποιω εκ των υστερων (lol)

----------


## tsatasos

Επειδή φοβάμαι ότι θα τα μπλέξω, άσε να το πάω σιγά σιγά και μετά βλέπουμε.

Το κακό είναι ότι πάω Μεσολόγγι μια στο τόσο και δεν έχω το χρόνο για πειραματισμούς και αλλαγές.

----------


## grigoris

btw, καλα τα εχεις χωρισει. Απλα βαλε ολο σου το lan στην eth1.
Αρα θα εχει 2 ips η eth1, 2 ips το pc, 1 ip το modem (την 192.168.κατι), κοκ..
Για να βγαινουν οι υπολογιστες σου στο ασυρματο με την ΙΡ τους και οχι πισω απο ΝΑΤ (και ετσι δε θα μπορει και κανενας να δει το modem σου)

----------


## tsatasos

ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ Γρηγόρη.

----------


## tsatasos

Πήγα στο χωριό μετά από καιρό και τσέκαρα τα καπάκια που είχα στα feeder.
Στα 2 είχα βάλει τα άσπρα τα ενισχυμένα και στα άλλα 2 είχα τα παλιά.
Όλα τα είχα αλλάξει πριν κανα χρόνο και σε όλα τα feeder είχα τρύπα στο πίσω μέρος.

Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι το ένα παλιό καπάκι είχε φύγει τελείως, το άλλο παλιό είχε διαλυθεί και ήταν έτοιμο να φύγει, ενώ τα άσπρα δεν είχαν ούτε ρωγμή.
Τα links παίζαν όλα κανονικά.

Υπόψην ότι στο Μεσολόγγι έχει πάρο πολύ υγρασία και αλλαγές στον καιρό που δεν βοηθάνε.

Και μια φώτο:

DSC_0240.JPG

----------


## klarabel

Επειδή παίζουν στον "αυτόματο", θα ήταν καλύτερα να τα είχες βάλει ανάποδα! Δεν θα είχες πρόβλημα με καπάκια πιά.

----------


## grigoris

> Στα 2 είχα βάλει τα άσπρα τα ενισχυμένα και στα άλλα 2 είχα τα παλιά.


για ποια ενισχυμενα μιλας τασο?

----------


## tsatasos

klarabel πάω 2-3 φορές το χρόνο οπότε μπορώ να τα αλλάζω, δεν είναι τίποτα.

Γρηγόρη είναι τα ίδια με τα διαφανή αλλά σε άσπρο χρώμα. Είχε βγάλει κάμποσα πριν κανά χρόνο ο nvak.

----------


## grigoris

> Γρηγόρη είναι τα ίδια με τα διαφανή αλλά σε άσπρο χρώμα. Είχε βγάλει κάμποσα πριν κανά χρόνο ο nvak.


απλο καπακι? ή βαμμενο με κατι durostick και δε συμαζευεται?

----------


## tsatasos

Απλό καπάκι, δες και στα παρακάτω τοπικ που γίνεται αναφορά:

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...616#post540616
http://forum.pwmn.net/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1313

----------

